# iPod connection to alpine deck not working



## Mattayo45 (Feb 26, 2008)

I recently had my old alpine CDE 9852 deck unit installed into a different car and now the iPod jack isn't working. Because it is a newer iPod (4th generation, version 1.0.4 ) the charging function never worked. Not even in the last car that the deck was used. I didn't have a problem with this because I know the deck is old but I could still play music from the iPod using the deck to control. After having the deck installed in another car, it won't read music anymore. On the iPod's screen, a firewire symbol comes up with "Charging not supported on the accessory" below it for a few seconds and then it goes back to the regular iPod menu. On the deck's screen, it just says "searching" forever.

I've read elsewhere that I need an alpine full speed connection cable (http://www.oemautosound.com/pc-545-116-alpine-full-speed-ipod-interface.aspx <---that I think) but I remember having one when the deck was taken from the old car and giving it to installers at best buy to put in again. I'm wondering if maybe they didn't use this cable. 

Is there anything else that could explain why the ipod isn't working?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Mattayo45 said:


> I recently had my old alpine CDE 9852 deck unit installed into a different car and now the iPod jack isn't working. Because it is a newer iPod (4th generation, version 1.0.4 ) the charging function never worked. Not even in the last car that the deck was used. I didn't have a problem with this because I know the deck is old but I could still play music from the iPod using the deck to control. After having the deck installed in another car, it won't read music anymore. On the iPod's screen, a firewire symbol comes up with "Charging not supported on the accessory" below it for a few seconds and then it goes back to the regular iPod menu. On the deck's screen, it just says "searching" forever.
> 
> I've read elsewhere that I need an alpine full speed connection cable (http://www.oemautosound.com/pc-545-116-alpine-full-speed-ipod-interface.aspx <---that I think) but I remember having one when the deck was taken from the old car and giving it to installers at best buy to put in again. I'm wondering if maybe they didn't use this cable.
> 
> Is there anything else that could explain why the ipod isn't working?


 Simple take the receipt back into best buy ask for the manager of car audio, tell him the Ipod worked with the radio in the old car. And that you gave the cable to the installer, if they try to sell you something tell him It worked BEFORE. If you let them they will sell you all sorts of stuff you don't need, there installers are butchers. DEMAND YOUR MONEY BACK if they will not fix it as that is what you paid them for right?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you have to use the Alpine Ipod connector or the Apple usb connector or it will not work. The walmart crap is missing 3 pins to let it communicate with aftermarket cd players.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

LEE!!!!!!!!!!!
Missed ya! :wave:


----------

